# Solved: faxes on sbs2003 server sitting in outbox



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

i have fax services setup on an sbs2003 server...they were working fine
now its not receiving...and when you send...its all sitting in the outbox

i have tested the line...it dials up fine
i have restarted the fax service
any suggestions on where to begin here please...


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

I reinstalled the modem then
i ran the wizard for fax config

and all is well...thank goodness :up:


----------

